# Does this guinea pig look odd to you?



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Just looking through preloved, found this little guy but he doesnt look right :confused1:

Preloved | skinny pig boar (carrier 3rd generation) for sale in Street, Somerset, UK


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

It does look weird, looks like its crossed with something else but god knows what.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmmm doesn't look like the skinny pigs ive seen xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

It just looks like a very young guinea pig baby to me


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like a baby.. all feet.. Looks to be sat in an odd position..


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Just looks like a baby guinea pig.. He's a skinny pig carrier so he is able to produce skinny pigs but isn't one himself.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Looks like a baby.. all feet.. Looks to be sat in an odd position..


So thats why his feet look massive!!

Sorry for the silly thread


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

deffinatly just a bubba, they look so funny as babys, good job they grow into their feet and ears though


----------



## dazie (Jun 17, 2008)

looks like a very young bub, I often think skinny pig carriers look a bit different but all still loveable!


----------

